# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Free SQL Code Beautifier for MySQL

## guidomarcel

SQL Code Beautifier

Hello,
maybe you are interested in this.
I wrote a java applet on www.sqlinform.com which is a SQL Code beautifier. It is for all kind of SQL (MySQL, DB2, ORACLE, Sybase, Access, Informix, etc). The only thing you need is a Java Runtime Environment (which should be available in most cases). You can beautify SQL statements out of program code and / Or format them for Java, ASP, VB, PHP.
Regards
GuidoMarcel

----------


## guidomarcel

Hi,
SQLinForm has been totally redesigned including now more options to format the SQL statement according to the programmer's needs. It has also the possibility to format stored procedures and to format the SQL into HTML format. This allows to copy the SQL including the colors to other programs.
Please try it at http://www.sqlinform.com

Regards
GuidoMarcel

----------

